# Almost 18 Month Old Long Coat Male



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

He's 13 inches at the withers and weighs 13 lbs. (So slightly under-sized). I feel like he's a bit lacking in the angulation department. I know, his color is a disqualification (but don't tell him that, he knows he's gorgeous!) 

So please, professionals, critique.  

A poor attempt at stacking, along with his color being distorted to look blue. :crazy:









A more natural stack, also showing truer pigmentation. 









Headshot. 









Profile. 









This is all for fun, please nobody take this seriously; I hope nobody finds it offensive.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

10/10 over here


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Very cute


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

hmmm.... 9.5/10 + .5 =10/10 for being totally adorable! Love Ozzy.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He knows he's the best looking gsd around


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Nope nope the only problem I see is you gotta dip that tail tip in black ink and get a wider collar.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I like this little dog... and I'm not a little dog person.. LOL.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I LOVE mini shepherds!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Gorgeous Dwarf Liver GSD!!!  LOL..... I just love seeing pics of Ozzy.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

He has personality!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice deep chest, healthy coat, excellent head ... and a nut for an owner.
;-)


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:thumbup: Gotta Love that Ozzy.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Excellent expression, nice tight, small paws, and a nice topline. Like his depth of chest


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

LOLLOL Title scared the heck out of me!

Lee


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Well since no one will be the devils advocate I guess I have to. Personally, I'd prefer some better pics with him stacked. I'd prefer more muscle tone in the legs at his age his snout looks about 1/10th of a centimeter too short he carries his tail too high he smiles way too much in the pictures making him not look "aloof" enough. Just enjoy your dog so long as you like him thats all that matters (don't you love when they bash the dog like crazy then throw the nail in the coffin with "if you like him") 

On a real note I LOVE ozzy so much character and not a yappy little shaking insecure freak of a little dog like so many others. Good for you!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

That first head shot is adorable.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Girl, he's got a plush coat.


----------

